# New luxury train to cost Rs 25 lakh per trip!



## iinfi (Aug 28, 2008)

New luxury train to cost Rs 25 lakh per trip! 



> The redoubtable Lalu Prasad has been the best thing to have happened to Indian Railways.
> 
> The processes and systems that the Railways Minister has put in place have seen the loss-making Railways turn around and post impressive profits. And he has managed to fill the empty coffers of the Indian Railways without even raising passenger fares!
> 
> ...


----------



## pc_game_lover2004 (Aug 28, 2008)

wowwwww....great i hope i could get a trip


----------



## moshel (Aug 28, 2008)

^^^a free one that is....


----------



## Tech.Masti (Aug 29, 2008)

25 lakh for a trip.... Uppss....


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 29, 2008)

Great going (to the unnamed IAS officer who advices lalu but gets no credit)


----------



## IronManForever (Aug 29, 2008)




----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Aug 29, 2008)

let me travel lol


----------



## D@rekills4 (Aug 29, 2008)

*25 Lakhs!!!!*

Will anyone except rich people go on this trip
This will be a totally flop idea


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Aug 29, 2008)

*Re: 25 Lakhs!!!!*



D@rekills4 said:


> Will anyone except rich people go on this trip
> This will be a totally flop idea



And mostly NRI's and cash rich americans and europeans.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Aug 29, 2008)

*Re: 25 Lakhs!!!!*



D@rekills4 said:


> Will anyone except rich people go on this trip
> This will be a totally flop idea



go by planes


----------



## squid (Aug 29, 2008)

Is smoking & taking liquor is allowed in train. i don't think so. Why they are serving only in luxury trains. why not in other trains.


----------



## prasad_den (Aug 29, 2008)

25 lakhs per trip is absurd...!! I feel 25 lakhs is probably the amount that railways will be spending per trip for this train..! *New luxury train to cost (Indian Railways) Rs 25 lakh per trip*..!


----------



## adi007 (Aug 29, 2008)

guys this train is to rip off nri's and foreigners
If u ask me it is a really good business statergy


----------



## victor_rambo (Aug 30, 2008)

adi007 said:


> guys this train is to rip off nri's and foreigners
> If u ask me it is a really good business statergy


Business counts on more on ones ignorance than knowledge 

[and dats true for almost everything in life!]


----------



## x3060 (Sep 1, 2008)

good business tactics , surely yes.
though it will be a waist for us.targeted only for the mindless foreigners , i guess


----------



## apoorva84 (Sep 1, 2008)

WTF


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 2, 2008)

Tell me when a train ride will cost 25 Rs./ride till then I aint interested .


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Sep 3, 2008)

25 lakhs per trip is also too high for the NRI's and the super rich. I think this is the cost the Indian Railways will incur per trip. Actual per ticket price for passengers will be very much less. What is the cost per passenger for a ride in "Palace on Wheels"?


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 3, 2008)

Now that's a perfect sum.

Wonder how many Nehalem Based configs I can arrange for that budget!!!!


----------



## nvidia (Sep 5, 2008)

prasad_den said:


> *New luxury train to cost (Indian Railways) Rs 25 lakh per trip*..!


Yeah..
afaik, the costliest train ride costs somewhere around USD20,000.


----------



## sourav123 (Sep 6, 2008)

Indian Railways FTW!

On a serious note, I think it is a good idea to get so much money from the rich NRIs and foreigners and subsidize train fare for the average Indian. Cheerios!


----------

